# Some New Drawings



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are great! I would work on getting some more color contrast in them, though, as they're all pretty light-colored. I LOVE the rearing horse!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it may be the lighting. I'm still learning how to use the different pencils. Getting there : ) Thanks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the Horse Getting Up. The more loose you can work, the better. Are all of those from a photo or from your mind's eye?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

The first and second are just drawings I did when I was bored. Although the first I did use shapes with. The second I just kind of threw together.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

One I just started.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^That last one is gorgeous!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That is Shay, she's a rescue at Frog Pond. I had some real interest in her but my application didn't go through before she was adopted. 

Isn't she a stunner?


----------



## zaudika (Nov 7, 2010)

She's absolutely gorgeous. What was her breed? 

You're really improving... its awesome to see your talent progressing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The sitting one is great, and all are nice.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love the one of the horse getting up! Very nice work.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks you guys. It's great to encouragement it keeps you going! 

Shay is a Percheron. 

Here is a Friesian filly.


----------

